# Travel fans



## PrincessX (Jul 3, 2015)

Can anybody recommend a nice motel or hotel in Clearwater, Florida? I am looking for decent pool/spa area and on or walking distance to the beach? Travel sites are so confusing at times. Do not know the area at all.

---------- Post Merged at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:20 PM ----------

Sometimes it is hard to narrow them down, seems like plenty of places to stay in. Has anybody visited Clearwater?


----------



## Retired (Jul 3, 2015)

I am somewhat familiar with Clearwater, though more familiar with Central Eastern Florida (Cocoa Beach area).

What time of year were you planning for and what have you looked at so far?

The resource I find the most helpful because it contains actual reviews by people who have stayed at the location is Tripadvisor.

Enter the following into your search engine or use my link: Clearwater Tripadvisor

As for booking, it's worth comparing a site like Tripadvisor with the hotel's own site because often the hotel's own site is less expensive.  Also try calling the property directly and ask for any specials, discounts etc.   

In my case, I have found the big hotel chains have discounts such as CAA, AAA, Seniors etc that are never factored in with travel sites.

Also many travel sites are owned by the same parent, so competition is reduced.


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you so much Steve. I am very familiar with tripadvisor. I find that the prices are usually the same, if not better than what you get from the hotels.

Never thought of using CAA, but used Wyndham rewards program on my last trip to an amusement park in the US, which bought me 3 free nights from the points accumulated. I think, I still have a few nights at 50% off. They have an excellent point reward system, and so do some other hotel chains. If you stay at the same chain, you end up saving money.

If anybody is interested to chat about it, I have a lot of experience visiting most entertainment parks in the US. Florida is the state I have never been to, so I was quite nervous to book out next trip.

I will travel end of the month and stay for 2 weeks, so I want to make sure I choose the right place. Of course, the rest of my family will have their word too. 

Thank you for the reply.

Would be excited to find out what are other member's favourite travel destinations? (Think summer).


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 8, 2015)

Update: I booked St. Pete beach, which is voted #1 in the US and is very close to Clearwater beach. Can't wait for the trip!

---------- Post Merged at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 03:28 PM ----------

Used to go to Virginia Beach and Myrtle beach a couple of years ago when there were less sharks. Virginia was beautiful, but very open beach and not that nice for families. 
Really hole St. Pete is a good choice  and supposedly I can sail (just wish I could), so says the paper.


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 26, 2015)

The beach is really beautiful. A bit of a change from the all inclusive resorts, but slowly adjusting to it.


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 27, 2015)

Rainy days in Florida, ; bad luck. It is still nice to walk on the beach and the rain is warm when it rains 
Nice little restaurants with beer "Colder than a break-up over a text message", as they claim. Bone-in-Fish grill is my fav so far.
In the wind, I got to see professional surfers, some passed very close, while we were in the ocean. It was a pleasure to watch them riding the waves.
Went to Clearwater Beach, Treasure Island Beach, St. Pete's and Coco Beach so far. Weather is very rainy and not good for tennis. Did some running on the beach and felt awesome all day after that. Looking forward to two more weeks here.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2015)

> Went to Clearwater Beach, Treasure Island Beach, St. Pete's and* Coco Beach* so far



Do you mean Cocoa Beach on the East Coast or is there another place called Coco Beach on the West Coast?


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 28, 2015)

I mean Cocoa Beach, typing mistake, sorry. It is an hour east of Orlando and about 2 and a half hrs drive from St. Pete. We rented a car, because we wanted to see more places. St. Pete is much nicer in terms of sand and ocean water, clearer water and white sand, really beautiful beach. 
We will spend some time on Siesta key near Sarasota as well.
The rain finally stopped. It has never rained for 3 days in a row in Tampa, according to the local people.
Found an awesome bone fish place here and an Authentic Greek restaurant. It is hot and humid out of the beach area.We rented a beach house and it is a lot of fun and beautiful sunset views. Will be back for sure. Our landlord happens to be a walking tour guide and can give us specifics as to where to go, including what to order in which restaurant, where are the water parks and so on.


----------



## Retired (Jul 28, 2015)

Did you visit Ron Jon or the Kennedy Space Center while in Cocoa?

If you head back into that area, let me know, I can offer some suggestions.  I know the area well.

Any plans to visit Busch Gardens while in St. Pete?   Attractions in Orlando?

Steve


----------



## PrincessX (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello Steve, 
Thank you for the suggestions. We plan to visit Disneyland before coming back, but I think we will pass on the Bush Gardens, as tickets are same price as Disneyland for a small amusement park.
I am in love with the beach area in Sarasota. Siesta key, love it and hope to live there after I retire , but only if it doesn't rain every day.
Very rainy here, rending only half of the day useful.
Hope it is all good with everyone on psychlinks.


----------



## Retired (Jul 31, 2015)

Disneyland is in California...*Disneyworld is in Orlando*.

Remember that parking is extra at the attractions.

*Downtown Disney* is free, with lots of restaurants, souvenirs and free parking.

*Epcot* is the adult Disney park, so if there are no kids with you, this would be the place to go.


----------



## PrincessX (Aug 1, 2015)

He he thanks. We are visiting too many places in a short time, plus my family is here mostly for the beach. There are kids with me , which is the only reason we might go to Disney. Not too excited, as we have been long term members of Cedar Point and Paramount King's Island Ohio.Paramount has the fastest roller coaster in the world. I went on it 3 years ago, and decided to not go on roller coasters after that, since I was having Vertigo (head spin) for some time after the ride. Here, the Bush gardens would charge me 500$ per day for the family, which is more expensive than the parks in and around Orlando and it is probably an hour drive from the beach. Have not been to California yet, but plan to visit one day.
Update on Siesta Key:
The beach is gorgeous, divine beautiful, with fine white sand and clear warm water. There are white birds walking on the shore, full of pride, getting near the people, as if to demonstrate that they are at home. It is one of the most beautiful beaches I have been to so far. We had a very peaceful day. I really feel one with nature on the beach, very happy to have been able to visit this place.

---------- Post Merged at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:05 AM ----------

If you like to learn more about the Island of Siesta Key, I would recommend this website: Siesta Key Florida Vacation & Accommodations Guide - Travel information for Siesta Key & Sarasota Florida


----------

